
The Amazigh Adventures of Le Petit Prince (2017) - fern12
http://www.aramcoworld.com/en-US/Articles/November-2017/The-Amazigh-Adventures-of-Le-Petit-Prince
======
charlysl
This is the kind of book parents love for their kids, but I doubt many kids
"get it". I certainly didn't until well into my teens. Lovely book of course.

------
leyth
The Amazigh are the people and their language is called Tamazight.

~~~
amirouche
The translation of Amazigh is said to be "the free people"

------
abecedarius
Saint Exupéry's memoir is titled _Wind, Sand, and Stars_. It's quite good.
(The post tells you some about the memoir without ever naming it.)

------
my_first_acct
By the way, "Amazigh" is not a typo!

------
amirouche
"Perfection is Achieved Not When There Is Nothing More to Add, But When There
Is Nothing Left to Take Away"

Is a famous quote of Antoine de Saint-Exupery.

